# Had a very bad day 3-18-17



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Fishing is not on my mind. We had a bad accident yesterday. A guy pulled out on us while going 55 MPH. I am banged up, but after they took us to hospital they released me. But my wife/Pat is still in hospital with three cracked ribs, and something else wrong with her chest. She is in pretty bad shape. If you pray, say one for Pat.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear , that's terrible....
I had the same yr & color taco as that a few yrs back ...gave me 340k then died...great truck...hope its not totaled...but it looks bad.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Oh man, that's terrible!! I'm glad you're okay and my thoughts and prayer goes to your wife for a quick recovery.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear that AP, prayers go out to you and your wife. Speedy recovery


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Woooow sorry to hear I pray yal pull through quickly


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OMG!! So sorry to hear that Andy. Sending prayers to you and your wife. Hope for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh man, that's awful. Wishing Pat a quick recovery.

I will never understand why some people think that it's okay to pull out in front of cars traveling at fast speeds, but these people will never cease to exist.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow. Sorry to hear about you and your wife. Prayers to both for a quick recovery.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Prayers for you and Pat. So sorry this happened.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

OMG Andy! Glad youre ok. Keep us updated on your wifes condition.


----------



## Quickcord (Jul 22, 2014)

Sending prayers your way.

Quickcord


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey AP, prayers to you and the wife. Hope she has a quick recovery and is out and about soon.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn. Best of luck


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Hope for a quick recovery for you and your wife Andypat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2017)

Prayers sent to both you and your wife Pat


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Wow, Glad you're okay, Wishing a speedy recovery for Pat and yourself.


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

prayers for your family sir....


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Thoughts and prayers from our house to yours after such a tragic event. Prayers also for the medical team still caring for your wife, with hopes she'll be home soon.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone, for your good wishes and prayers.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news :-( I'll keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Prayers sent for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Glad your doing OK.

Will keep your wife in my thoughts.

Was she wearing her seat belt? Notice only her side the front windshield is smashed up.

Hope your able to spend the nights in the hospital with her.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Orest said:


> Glad your doing OK.
> 
> Will keep your wife in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


 She looked and felt a little better today. Still has a long way to go. They had her walking around the 3rd floor of hospital, but she has to have oxygen with her. Yes we both had seat belts on thank God. The old Toyota did it's job. Seat belts, and air bags worked on my 16 year old Tacoma Pick up. Thanks!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Glad to hear she's up and moving , hope that your mending too, from getting bounced around.

Shame about the Toyota , at 16 years it's just starting to get broken in.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Prayers. Gald all are up and moving.


----------



## Donp (Jan 3, 2017)

Very sorry to hear about your accident and wish you both a speedy recovery.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

Accidents sck.
They always come as a surprise.

Get Well. Be Well


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

That's great news Andy.

Trucks can be replaced. I had to replace my 2001 Silverado after an accident. Some lady in a 1 ton Chevy van decided to slide threw a stop sign on snow covered road into my path.


Keep us updated.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Orest said:


> That's great news Andy.
> 
> Trucks can be replaced. I had to replace my 2001 Silverado after an accident. Some lady in a 1 ton Chevy van decided to slide threw a stop sign on snow covered road into my path.
> 
> ...


-------OK, will keep you all updated. Will be going to hospital in a little while. Thanks!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm glad you and Pat are still with us! I hope she is better soon!


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Prayers up


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

All the best to you and your wife. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers for ya both buddy.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Got a new boat.
View attachment 42650
View attachment 42658
LOL!


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

I do not enjoy buying new vehicles. Hope this one works well for you.

Aaron


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

AaronDen said:


> I do not enjoy buying new vehicles. Hope this one works well for you.
> 
> Aaron


------It's not new Aaron, I found a 2015 Subaru SUV With 39,000 miles on it. Traded in my wife's 2015 Toyota with only 11,000 miles on it. Both sides got a good deal. I needed something I can fish out of. Was hard fishing out of the trunk of the Toyota.


----------

